

The Post Office Can (and Will) Sell Your Stuff, Even Before the Delivery Date - Fjolsvith
http://www.inc.com/chuck-blakeman/the-post-office-can-and-will-sell-your-stuff-even-before-the-delivery-date.html

======
mikehawkins
"Fascinating" indeed... I've no problem with the general practice of selling
lost or mis-directed packages that are reasonably never going to be claimed,
but if the facts are as the columnist writes - with one box of 88 books x
$28.95 being sold under the $25 threshold, the USPS should be worrying less
about the PR damage and more about keeping its (dwindling) customers happy.

~~~
ironsides
Dwindling customers - numerically speaking, sure. But volumes they seem to be
ok on. Especially when you consider all of the last mile work they are doing
for UPS & Fedex.

